# Seattle Held Hostage



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

*Given the historical moment, we’ll begin with our demands pertaining to the Justice System.*

The Seattle Police Department and attached court system are beyond reform. We do not request reform, we _demand_ abolition. We _demand_ that the Seattle Council and the Mayor defund and abolish the Seattle Police Department and the attached Criminal Justice Apparatus. This means 100% of funding, including existing pensions for Seattle Police. At an equal level of priority we also demand that the city disallow the operations of ICE in the city of Seattle.
In the transitionary period between now and the dismantlement of the Seattle Police Department, we _demand_ that the use of armed force be banned _entirely_. No guns, no batons, no riot shields, no chemical weapons, especially against those exercising their First Amendment right as Americans to protest.
We _demand_ an end to the school-to-prison pipeline and the abolition of youth jails. Get kids out of prison, get cops out of schools. We also demand that the new youth prison being built in Seattle currently be repurposed.
We _demand _that not the City government, nor the State government, but that the _Federal _government launch a full-scale investigation into past and current cases of police brutality in Seattle and Washington, as well as the re-opening of _all_ closed cases reported to the Office of Police Accountability. In particular, we demand that cases particular to Seattle and Washington be reopened where no justice has been served, namely the cases of Iosia Faletogo, Damarius Butts, Isaiah Obet, Tommy Le, Shaun Fuhr, and Charleena Lyles.
We _demand_ reparations for victims of police brutality, in a form to be determined.
We _demand_ that the City of Seattle make the names of officers involved in police brutality a matter of public record. Anonymity should not even be a privilege in public service.
We _demand _a retrial of all People in Color currently serving a prison sentence for violent crime, by a jury of their peers in their community.
We _demand _decriminalization of the acts of protest, and amnesty for protestors generally, but specifically those involved in what has been termed “The George Floyd Rebellion” against the terrorist cell that previously occupied this area known as the Seattle Police Department. This includes the _immediate _release of all protestors currently being held in prison after the arrests made at 11th and Pine on Sunday night and early Saturday morning June 7th and 8th, and any other protesters arrested in the past two weeks of the uprising, the name Evan Hreha in particular comes to mind who filmed Seattle police macing a young girl and is now in jail.
We _demand_ that the City of Seattle and the State Government release any prisoner currently serving time for a marijuana-related offense and expunge the related conviction.
We _demand_ the City of Seattle and State Government release any prisoner currently serving time just for resisting arrest if there are no other related charges, and that those convictions should also be expunged.
We _demand_ that prisoners currently serving time be given the full and unrestricted right to vote, and for Washington State to pass legislation specifically breaking from Federal law that prevents felons from being able to vote.
We _demand_ an end to prosecutorial immunity for police officers in the time between now and the dissolution of the SPD and extant justice system.
We _demand _the abolition of imprisonment, generally speaking, but especially the abolition of both youth prisons and privately-owned, for-profit prisons.
We _demand_ in replacement of the current criminal justice system the creation of restorative/transformative accountability programs as a replacement for imprisonment.
We _demand _autonomy be given to the people to create localized anti-crime systems.
We _demand_ that the Seattle Police Department, between now and the time of its abolition in the near future, empty its “lost and found” and return property owned by denizens of the city.
We _demand _justice for those who have been sexually harassed or abused by the Seattle Police Department or prison guards in the state of Washington.
We _demand_ that between now and the abolition of the SPD that each and every SPD officer turn on their body cameras, and that the body camera video of all Seattle police should be a matter of easily accessible public record.
We _demand_ that the funding previously used for Seattle Police be redirected into: A) Socialized Health and Medicine for the City of Seattle. B) Free public housing, because housing is a right, not a privilege. C) Public education, to decrease the average class size in city schools and increase teacher salary. D) Naturalization services for immigrants to the United States living here undocumented. (We demand they be called “undocumented” because no person is illegal.) E) General community development. Parks, etc.
*We also have economic demands that must be addressed.*

We _demand_ the de-gentrification of Seattle, starting with rent control.
We _demand_ the restoration of city funding for arts and culture to re-establish the once-rich local cultural identity of Seattle.
We _demand _free college for the people of the state of Washington, due to the overwhelming effect that education has on economic success, and the correlated overwhelming impact of poverty on people of color, as a form of reparations for the treatment of Black people in this state and country.
We _demand_ that between now and the abolition of the SPD that Seattle Police be prohibited from performing “homeless sweeps” that displace and disturb our homeless neighbors, and on equal footing we demand an end to all evictions.
We _demand_ a decentralized election process to give the citizens of Seattle a greater ability to select candidates for public office such that we are not forced to choose at the poll between equally undesirable options. There are multiple systems and policies in place which make it impractical at best for working-class people to run for public office, all of which must go, starting with any fees associated with applying to run for public office.
*Related to economic demands, we also have demands pertaining to what we would formally call “Health and Human Services.”*

We demand the hospitals and care facilities of Seattle employ black doctors and nurses specifically to help care for black patients.
We demand the people of Seattle seek out and proudly support Black-owned businesses. Your money is our power and sustainability.
We _demand_ that the city create an entirely separate system staffed by mental health experts to respond to 911 calls pertaining to mental health crises, and insist that all involved in such a program be put through thorough, rigorous training in conflict de-escalation.
*Finally, let us now address our demands regarding the education system in the City of Seattle and State of Washington.*

We _demand_ that the history of Black and Native Americans be given a significantly greater focus in the Washington State education curriculum.
We _demand_ that thorough anti-bias training become a legal requirement for all jobs in the education system, as well as in the medical profession and in mass media.
We _demand _the City of Seattle and State of Washington remove any and all monuments dedicated to historical figures of the Confederacy, whose treasonous attempts to build an America with slavery as a permanent fixture were an affront to the human race.
https://medium.com/@seattleblmanon3...ill-to-the-government-of-seattle-ddaee51d3e47


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> We demand the hospitals and care facilities of Seattle employ black doctors and nurses specifically to help care for black patients.


So, they are in favor of segregation.

Demand, Demand, Demand, sounds a lot like gimmy, gimmy, gimmy. And when they don't get any of this, are they going to start shooting the people in the area, or will they just burn more businesses?

Thanks for posting this. I really needed a good laugh.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> So, they are in favor of segregation.


I almost get the sense they want their own black country, or maybe a parallel black government.

All pretense of equality is out the window. Retribution is the rule of the day.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

That is an opinion piece, and the author is allowed any opinion they so desire. That doesn't mean the demands will be met, does it?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> That is an opinion piece, and the author is allowed any opinion they so desire. That doesn't mean that their demands will be met, does it?


Which ones do you object to?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I’m a Washington state resident and taxpayer.
Wonder how they plan to degentrify Seattle and how the degentrified tax base will support their demands to fund the arts.
This is the kind of nonsense that makes people disengage and not take them seriously.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> We _demand _autonomy be given to the people to create localized anti-crime systems.


Sounds like "Sharia".


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m a Washington state resident and taxpayer.
> Wonder how they plan to degentrify Seattle and how the degentrified tax base will support their demands to fund the arts.
> This is the kind of nonsense that makes people disengage and not take them seriously.


So you WERE taking them seriously, but not now?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> It's opinion. I'm not discussing someone's opinion when I know nothing about them, I believe that's your bailiwick. Have at it.


You feisty today


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> So you WERE taking them seriously, but not now?


 No.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I have no idea how accurate the information is, but I did chuckle a little. I know, I'm a jerk.

https://dailycaller.com/2020/06/10/seattle-capitol-hill-no-go-zone-george-floyd-food-stolen/

"An activist who claimed to have helped establish the self-declared Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone (CHAZ), a six-block area in downtown Seattle, took to Twitter to complain about the community’s food being stolen."


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Mish said:


> I have no idea how accurate the information is, but I did chuckle a little. I know, I'm a jerk.
> 
> https://dailycaller.com/2020/06/10/seattle-capitol-hill-no-go-zone-george-floyd-food-stolen/
> 
> "An activist who claimed to have helped establish the self-declared Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone (CHAZ), a six-block area in downtown Seattle, took to Twitter to complain about the community’s food being stolen."


They need to understand there is always someone bigger, stronger or smarter. And they seem to be at the low level on all three.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Now they are out of food, sexually harassing women, shaking down citizens for money and goods.
Not a bad little utopia for only 2 days.
If I was a trust fund baby I'd zap some popcorn and peep in on the live streams.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Sounds like "Sharia".


They have the masks so it would be a short path.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Now they are out of food, sexually harassing women, shaking down citizens for money and goods.
> Not a bad little utopia for only 2 days.
> If I was a trust fund baby I'd zap some popcorn and peep in on the live streams.
> View attachment 88142


Sounds like they took lessons from the Mafia.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

So if some woman in Cap Hill calls 911 to report being sexually assaulted, does the city police respond or is this now an Antifa Community Mental Healther that handles the complaint and investigation?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Since this portion of the country has fallen out of the control of the United States, and they are unable or willing to render aide and services, I would think that all business and home owners inside the zone should be getting a credit on their property tax bills, sort of like when you lose your cable or internet.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

De-gentrification
Free college

Where are those grads from the free college going to live once they become successful?


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

It is interesting that they built a wall, and they have assault rifles. They are collecting taxes from those who pass by.

we can check a few things off lists on both sides, I guess.

we are more alike that different, perhaps.

naw, that can’t be.

Paul


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mish said:


> I have no idea how accurate the information is, but I did chuckle a little. I know, I'm a jerk.
> 
> https://dailycaller.com/2020/06/10/seattle-capitol-hill-no-go-zone-george-floyd-food-stolen/
> 
> "An activist who claimed to have helped establish the self-declared Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone (CHAZ), a six-block area in downtown Seattle, took to Twitter to complain about the community’s food being stolen."


Ok, I volunteer to make a pizza run for these guys. Yee Haw.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

rambler said:


> It is interesting that they built a wall, and they have assault rifles. They are collecting taxes from those who pass by.
> 
> we can check a few things off lists on both sides, I guess.
> 
> ...


https://www.dictionary.com/browse/all-animals-are-equal--but-some-animals-are-more-equal-than-others


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

There is a cure for their disease.....and I'm well trained in it's administration.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I want some of what they are smoking.......

One of my favorite one liners has come to pass. Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

MO_cows said:


> I want some of what they are smoking.......
> 
> One of my favorite one liners has come to pass. Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.


I think it was irony. Maybe some aspiring _The Onion_ writer. 

Problem is, how many will take it serious? It can happen. Just ask L. Ron Hubbard.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Here in Portmouth, VA some revelers tore down a confederate statue. some of them were pushing from the top, some were hitting it with sledge hammers, some were pulling with a tow strap from below. OSHA violations everywhere, no safety glasses or hard hats in sight, probably not a steel toed boot to be found. So they succeeded in toppling the statue and it fell on a guy pulling from below. It exposed part of his skull, he was in critical condition last I heard. They seemed very surprised, guess they underestimated how dangerous those confederate generals were.

Hearing the guy posing as a governor here address the police de funding thing, it became clear that this is an excellent platform to take punitive actions against sheriffs that refuse to violate their oath to uphold the constitution. Took a while for me to figure out what all of this was really about, but hearing the old minstrel speak made it all come together.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> I think it was irony. Maybe some aspiring _The Onion_ writer.
> 
> Problem is, how many will take it serious? It can happen. Just ask L. Ron Hubbard.


I could be wrong though.



The C.H.A.Z......

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackke...ans-dont-start-working-together/#546b4eb273f8


Protesters took over a part of the city, calling it the Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone (CHAZ). It was created to serve as a community, commune, self-sustaining, police-free zone. The protesters demanded that the police be abolished and the mayor fired. The governor of Washington state, Jay Inslee, said in a press conference that he’s unaware of what's happening. 

The French Revolution all over again.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> I could be wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one stunt is clearly set up as political.

the kids get to have some fun for a week or two.

the very liberal gov and mayor will do nothing. By design.

when the feds have to come in because things are going so poorly, then we can hear for months how it’s all trumps fault.

This one deal is clearly a setup. this one is manufacturered.

Paul


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Since this portion of the country has fallen out of the control of the United States, and they are unable or willing to render aide and services, I would think that all business and home owners inside the zone should be getting a credit on their property tax bills, sort of like when you lose your cable or internet.


Spectrum and AT&T don't give you credit if you lose your service, I doubt Seattle will either.




Well it's a good thing those "common sense" gun laws haven't passed. Looks like people will need their guns for self defense in the areas without police departments.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> I have no idea how accurate the information is, but I did chuckle a little. I know, I'm a jerk.
> 
> https://dailycaller.com/2020/06/10/seattle-capitol-hill-no-go-zone-george-floyd-food-stolen/
> 
> "An activist who claimed to have helped establish the self-declared Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone (CHAZ), a six-block area in downtown Seattle, took to Twitter to complain about the community’s food being stolen."


 I hope it is true.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> So if some woman in Cap Hill calls 911 to report being sexually assaulted, does the city police respond or is this now an Antifa Community Mental Healther that handles the complaint and investigation?


This is way too easy


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> That is an opinion piece, and the author is allowed any opinion they so desire. That doesn't mean the demands will be met, does it?


No, but it clearly shows the mindset of those who are trying to destroy our country and our culture


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

This same thing has played out all through human history. At the end of the day there is no solution, no magic wand to make everyone happy. You either capitulate to the will of the mob, or you shoot them. Capitulation makes it worse, and drags it out until the society fails. Shooting them creates martyrs, which rallies more to the cause, which drags it out until the society fails. It is a loose, loose situation.

A tactic that works short term, is to redirect their attention. In the old days a gold rush, a land boom, or a good war. Their are no more frontiers, no place to go start over. Their are simply too many rats in the box, and they are starting to eat each other. It is a cycle, it has happened before, and someday it will happen again.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

It appears not all the folks drank the kool- aid.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Interesting report.

Seattle Police Chief: ‘We’re Not Able to Get to’ 911 Calls for ‘Rape, Robbery’ in Autonomous Zone

“You should know, leaving the precinct was not my decision,” Best told her fellow officers. “You fought for days to protect it. I asked you to stand on that line. Day in and day out, to be pelted with projectiles, to be screamed at, threatened and in some cases hurt. Then to have a change of course nearly two weeks in, it seems like an insult to you and our community.”

On Wednesday, the Seattle Police Department said it would try to reopen the East Precinct, and Best was able to visit the location on Thursday. “Our calls for service have more than tripled,” she told reporters. “These are responses to emergency calls — rapes, robberies, and all sorts of violent acts that have been occurring in the area that we’re not able to get to.”

https://www.nationalreview.com/news...11-calls-for-rape-robbery-in-autonomous-zone/


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am so glad that I am no longer a Peace Officer. I don't have to deal with fools, lies, stupid policies, and little old ladies of both sexes. Oh yeah, and the criminals. Imagine having to go into this area, and try to restore the rule of law. Knowing full well that your chief, or the mayor will throw you under the bus for the slightest thing, or for nothing at all.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't believe the mayor and or governor are letting this stand. Sure do feel for any residents or property owners in this zone of anarchy.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Mish said:


> I have no idea how accurate the information is, but I did chuckle a little. I know, I'm a jerk.
> 
> https://dailycaller.com/2020/06/10/seattle-capitol-hill-no-go-zone-george-floyd-food-stolen/
> 
> "An activist who claimed to have helped establish the self-declared Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone (CHAZ), a six-block area in downtown Seattle, took to Twitter to complain about the community’s food being stolen."


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

barnbilder said:


> Here in Portmouth, VA some revelers tore down a confederate statue. some of them were pushing from the top, some were hitting it with sledge hammers, some were pulling with a tow strap from below. OSHA violations everywhere, no safety glasses or hard hats in sight, probably not a steel toed boot to be found. So they succeeded in toppling the statue and it fell on a guy pulling from below. It exposed part of his skull, he was in critical condition last I heard. They seemed very surprised, guess they underestimated how dangerous those confederate generals were.
> 
> Hearing the guy posing as a governor here address the police de funding thing, it became clear that this is an excellent platform to take punitive actions against sheriffs that refuse to violate their oath to uphold the constitution. Took a while for me to figure out what all of this was really about, but hearing the old minstrel speak made it all come together.


One more win for the CSA....


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> I can't believe the mayor and or governor are letting this stand. Sure do feel for any residents or property owners in this zone of anarchy.


Not everyone is enjoying their free 90 day trial of communist revolution.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

SRSLADE said:


> It appears not all the folks drank the kool- aid.


No sir,we leave the Kool Aid drinking to the leftists among us....and they came back for seconds...


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

MO_cows said:


> I can't believe the mayor and or governor are letting this stand. Sure do feel for any residents or property owners in this zone of anarchy.


The mayor and governor are both scumbags...


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

It just gets better and better.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...says-Black-Lives-Matter-message-hijacked.html

*Members of African American Council are BOOED as they tell protesters in Seattle's 'autonomous zone' that they've 'hijacked' the Black Lives Matter movement by pushing other causes like higher taxes for Amazon*

*The women from the African American Community Advisory Council went to the zone to plead with protesters to work with the police department*
*Earlier this week, they overran the East Precinct and defaced it *
*Since then, armed guards have stood at checkpoints in the zone, known as CHAZ*
*Many of the protesters are white; people inside say it's more like a street-party with movie nights and free vegan pizza *
*There are petitions for the mayor to stand down and for Amazon to be hit with higher taxes *
*The Mayor is refusing to intervene and says it could be a 'summer of love' *
*But the black female police chief says the situation needs some policing to be safe *


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The BLM message was hijacked before Chavin's foot ever stepped on Mr. Floyd's neck.
They are just now realizing that? Lol.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm confused. To me, it seems like a lose/lose to try to retake this area by force. Why can't a fence be put around it and let no goods/supplies pass in. Wouldn't it implode on itself -- thereby saving LEO, National Guard, Trump or whomever from catching the blame? Arrest people leaving as Antifa members, sort it out in court. Nothing goes in. What am I missing?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Video at link.

SEATTLE — As protesters continue to gather outside of the East Precinct in what’s now being called the “Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone,” there’s concern among some who have visited that the message behind Black Lives Matter has been hijacked.

The African American Community Advisory Council, which works with Seattle Police to facilitate discussion with officers and those they serve, came out to “CHAZ” Thursday evening in support of Chief Carmen Best. Multiple women spoke from the group, saying African Americans helped to build the precinct.

Those women also stated that protest’s core belief has been lost.

“The thing is, you have hijacked this! You have taken the meaning away!”

https://komonews.com/news/local/some-say-black-lives-matter-message-hijacked-by-emergence-of-chaz


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

After days of wrangling - 

A) CHAZer to BLMer , "OK, we agree, ALL LIVES MATTER". BLMer, "We have got to get that message out."

OR

B) CHAZer, "Screw you!" BLMer, "SCREW YOU!!!"

My money is on B


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The doors of a police car say "To serve and to protect" yet the courts have ruled that they are not legally liable to do the latter.
Seattle scowls at the idea of a well armed citizen, so how do they expect the business owners and residents to leave the now occupied territory? Carry Vegan pizza for bribes and wear Planned Parenthood T Shirts to avoid being beaten?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

File Seattles autonomous zone under stupid white people LARP. A strong mix of white privilege and white guilt from the occupiers to the city government. Its a nice fantasy to think you could occupy a territory free from government rule, but government patients and privilege will eventually run out.

Seattle Demographics
According to the most recent ACS, the racial composition of Seattle was:
White: 67.99%
Black or African American: 6.99%

Lets remember the last time black people tried to create an autonomous zone
https://www.theguard...on-philadelphia
It ended in Philadelphias government agreeing to drop bombs on their own city.

BTW, Philly's Mayor at the time was black and he was reelected.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan said, “We’ve got four blocks in Seattle that you just saw pictures of that is more like a block party atmosphere. It’s not an armed takeover. It’s not a military junta. We will make sure that we can restore this. But we have block parties and the like in this part of Seattle all the time. It’s known for that."


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oooohhhhh....


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan said, “We’ve got four blocks in Seattle that you just saw pictures of that is more like a block party atmosphere. It’s not an armed takeover. It’s not a military junta. We will make sure that we can restore this. But we have block parties and the like in this part of Seattle all the time. It’s known for that."


She's part of the problem...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Those pesky homeless folks pooping and shooting up aren't armed either but I'll bet the local shop keepers would debate that "taking over" thingy.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

me, vescendum fame pereo


----------



## shilshole (Apr 10, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Those pesky homeless folks pooping and shooting up aren't armed either but I'll bet the local shop keepers would debate that "taking over" thingy.


Those pesky people were in that area before this all started. I work only 2 blocks from this area and this may be an improvement over what there was before.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> I am so glad that I am no longer a Peace Officer. I don't have to deal with fools, lies, stupid policies, and little old ladies of both sexes. Oh yeah, and the criminals. Imagine having to go into this area, and try to restore the rule of law. Knowing full well that your chief, or the mayor will throw you under the bus for the slightest thing, or for nothing at all.


 This ought to do wonders for recruitment of future Police Officers which was becoming a problem before this current mess.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

gilberte said:


> This ought to do wonders for recruitment of future Police Officers which was becoming a problem before this current mess.


yep, but early retirements and pensions should fix that, oh no, wait....never mind, pension programs are a whole different local govt issue.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

And...here you go. From inside the compound. Grab a beer and enjoy.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Am I going to give up power, land, and ten dollars? No, you are however welcome to come and try taking it. I mean really, come on, it will be OK. Please, come and try.

Watching this lets me start the day with a smile.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks like mostly a bunch of lowlife crimanimals ,like in chicago's riots. who takeing advantage of the cover givin by "protesters" , to rob and steal ,loosely organized crime . handing out tax payers money in the form of stimulis money , huge weekly unemployment payments and income tax refunds amounting to more than they earned has backfired instead of useing this windfall to pay bills n rent, its stimulated partying , leaveing them demanding more freebes to feed their party habits , destroying public ,n private property , robbing ,extorting residents and merchants , instead of defunding the police , honest citizens should stop funding criminals .


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ython-joke-seattle-protests-a9565506.html?amp

Doesn't look like anyone held hostage to me...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think #57 might help get you up to speed.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I realize this is yesterday's news...

What comes out of antifastan is false? Its just a bunch of love and unicorns?

And Seattle is a nothingburger?

Gotcha!! 

Your views are fascinating.

Where do I sign up for your newsletter?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

JeepHammer said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ython-joke-seattle-protests-a9565506.html?amp
> 
> Doesn't look like anyone held hostage to me...


You got that from a Monty Python joke?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

It's the summer of love, LMAO.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> You got that from a Monty Python joke?


I think he's just farting in our general direction.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?”


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> “What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?”


He knows I'm sure.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

mzgarden said:


> I'm confused. To me, it seems like a lose/lose to try to retake this area by force. Why can't a fence be put around it and let no goods/supplies pass in. Wouldn't it implode on itself -- thereby saving LEO, National Guard, Trump or whomever from catching the blame? Arrest people leaving as Antifa members, sort it out in court. Nothing goes in. What am I missing?


this is an orchestrated event to overthrow the current Trump administration.

some white kids were let in the back door by the governor and mayor of that state and city to set up a playpen. The very liberal gov and mayor will do nothing to end it, but very soon the pleas for something to be done will go out. The stories of how things are devolving inside the 6 block area will escalate.

much hand wringing by the mayor and governor, oh, me, on my, what can we do? Just according to the script.

eventually the feds will have to come in and do something as it continues to devolve into worse and worse situation. Good people can’t stand by and watch and do nothing.

this will all happen by October.

then oh the horrors, look what the feds did at Trumps command, it is a bloodbath and trump both did nothing for months, and simultaneously crushed the freedom and peaceful protests and overtook the states rights to crush the black man. Trucks will be driving about hauling all the bodies away caused by the uncaring trump thugs. Or, maybe they will just drive around empty, but the good drama will be there.

oh, the horror of it, clearly we need a change in government from this horror, go vote next week.

the headlines and 30 second ‘news’ clips will be on 24/7. Showing the horror that Trump caused single handedly.

the mayor, or the governor, could have dealt with this in one afternoon.

it is very, very, very clear what is going on here.

you can pull this message up in mid November and see it is the exact script that is being followed.

Paul


----------

